# شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروف



## hokka_2020 (15 فبراير 2008)

*شريط الموسم" خالق الكون" للمرنم" امجد فوزى "مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروف*

اعضائى الاعزاء اقدم لكم شريط الموسم خالق الكون لزميلى الفنان المرنم امجد فوزى بالاشتراك مع المرنمات مريم بطرس و نرمين وهبة و سارة معروف ​

كورال (نرمين وهبة - ليليان عبيد - مريم حلمى - ماريان شوقى - رينيه ابرآم - مينا القمص بسادة - امجد فوزى)​

تم تسجيل (ياخالق الكون - مستحيل - مش مصدق - ربى يخليكى ليا) باستديو هوزانا بالزيتون ( هندسة صوتية ومكساج :م / ميشيل عبد الملك) ​

تم تسجيل ( ببكى ليه - بركان آلام - فين المعنى - يا صديقى ) باستديو j . c  بالخليفة المأمون 
هندسة صوتية ومكساج (م/مينا القمص بسادة ) 
ديجيتال ماستر ( م/ميشيل عبد الملك )​

صولو كمان:أ/سـعد مـــــاركو​
تصميم البوستر والغلاف ( ايرينى مكرم  0124768766 ) ​
تم الطبع باحدث الاجهزة بشركة رويـــال​

وإليكم الشريط باحسن صوت مش هتلاقيه​

ده اللينك بتاع البوستر​






وده اللينك لصورة الفنان أمجد فوزى





الوجه الأول :​



2- خالق الكــون امجد فوزى- مريم بطرس) (كلمات :ميشيل وهيب - الحان :فادى طلعت - توزيع : مايكل طلعت )​
[

3- مستحيل : (كلمات :ميشيل وهيب - الحان:فادى طلعت -توزيع : مايكل طلعت )​[/SIZE​


4- ببكــى ليه : ( تأليف :امجد فوزى - الحان:فادى طلعت - توزيع :مينا القمص بسادة)​


5- بركـــان آلام : (كلمات : هانى الحناوى - الحان وتوزيع : مينا القمص بسادة )​


الوجه الثانى :​

6- مش مصدق امجد فوزى - نرمين وهبة ) ( كلمات :ميشيل وهيب - الحان : فادى طلعت - توزيع : مايكل طلعت) ​

7- ربى يخليكى ليا : (كلمات :ميشيل وهيب  - الحان : فادى طلعت - توزيع : مايكل طلعت ) ​

8- ياصديقى (من قصائد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ) : ( توزيع : عماد جورج )​

9- فين المعنى : ( امجد فوزى - سارة معروف ) ( توزيع مايكل شاكر )​
لينك الشريط كامل بالكلمات ومضغوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/61742247/8ae25a7c/khale2_el_kon.html?dirPwdVerified=689aea8 ​
شكر خاص جدا ل ( م/ ميشيل عبد الملك  - أ/ نوا -م/ مينا القمص بسادة - مايكل طلعت )  ​
القاء ترنيمة ببكى ليه : كلمات والقاء / البير مكرم ​


اذكرونى ف صلواتكم اختكم هوكا ولو فيه اى مشاكل ياريت تبعتولى  
مستنية الردووووووووووود ​


----------



## SALVATION (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

_ميرسى ليكى يا هوكا ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ميرسى ليكى يا هوكا على الشريط

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير يا هوكا


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى ليكى يا هوكا ربنا يبارك حياتك​_



العفو يا تونى وربنا يبارك حياتك :yaka:​


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



احلى ديانة قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا هوكا على الشريط
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير يا هوكا



ميرسى ليك انت على مرورك  ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## naro_lovely (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شريط رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  مرسى بجد نوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## mina3338 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا يا هوكا علي الشريط
كنا منتظرينه بعد منزلتيلنا ترنيمه خالق الكون​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



naro_lovely قال:


> شريط رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  مرسى بجد نوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​



العفو يا عسل ده اقل واجب   وربنا يبارك حياتك  :yaka:​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



mina3338 قال:


> شكرا يا هوكا علي الشريط
> كنا منتظرينه بعد منزلتيلنا ترنيمه خالق الكون​



العفو مينا ده كان وعد منى والحمد لله وفيت بيه منتظرة ردك برأيك ع الشريط وربنا يبارك حياتك :yaka:​


----------



## menaroshdy (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا جدا على الشريط يا هوكا وربنا معاكى


----------



## elven (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا على الترانيم


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ايه ياهوكا الشغل الجامد اوى ده ..بجد الله ينور عليكى
ميرسى ياقمر وتعيش وتجيبلنا​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



menaroshdy قال:


> شكرا جدا على الشريط يا هوكا وربنا معاكى



العفو لا شكر على واجب وميرسى كتيررر على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



elven قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا على الترانيم



العفووووو جزيلا وربنا يبارك حياتك وميرسى على مرورك


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ايه ياهوكا الشغل الجامد اوى ده ..بجد الله ينور عليكى
> ميرسى ياقمر وتعيش وتجيبلنا​



ربنا يخليكى ولا شكر على واجب  وميرسى اوى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*شكرا يا هوكا على الشريط
مش كنتى ترفعى كمان 7 ولا 8 شرايط
:new6:
لا ماتخافيش.........ده هزار
بجد ميرسى على الشريط الجميل
والمجهود الكبير اللى انتى عاملاه
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



cobcob قال:


> *شكرا يا هوكا على الشريط
> مش كنتى ترفعى كمان 7 ولا 8 شرايط
> :new6:
> لا ماتخافيش.........ده هزار
> ...



ههههههههه
العفو يا عسل ده اقل واجب وانشاء الله لو ف ايدى اى شريط جديد طبعا هنزله ع المنتدى اكيد 
ميرسى على مرورك يا قمر
و
ربنا يبارك حياتك :yaka:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا ليكى يا مريهام وجارى تحميل الشريط والاستماع الية


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا مريهام وجارى تحميل الشريط والاستماع الية



العفو ده اقل واجب يا فادى 
وميرسى على  مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

الشريط بيبتاع فين يا هوكا وبيتباع فى مصر بس ولا باقى المحافظات علشان عايز اشترية


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



احلى ديانة قال:


> الشريط بيبتاع فين يا هوكا وبيتباع فى مصر بس ولا باقى المحافظات علشان عايز اشترية



هو موجود ف كنائس عين شمس وعزبة النخل وحدائق القبة و الزيتون  والكاتدرائية والمطرية والمعادى 
وموجود برده ف الاسكندرية ف دير مارمينا ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

كويس انة فى المعادى ما نزلش بنى سويف طيب ولا لازم اجيبة لما اسافر :d


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



احلى ديانة قال:


> كويس انة فى المعادى ما نزلش بنى سويف طيب ولا لازم اجيبة لما اسافر :d



الحقيقة معرفش بس الشركة وزعت اكيد ع المحافظات وادينا بنتابع معرفش موجود ولا خلص بس هو المضمون اللى انا قلتهولك ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

اوك على العموم انا هسال عندى لو ما لقتهوش يبقى لما انزل المعادى

ميرسى ليكى كتير يا مريهام


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



احلى ديانة قال:


> اوك على العموم انا هسال عندى لو ما لقتهوش يبقى لما انزل المعادى
> 
> ميرسى ليكى كتير يا مريهام



العفو فادى وميرسى كتير على مرورك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

العفو بس بجد هو شريط جميل جدا جدا جدا 

مش عارف اوصفة الصراحة


----------



## hokka_2020 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



احلى ديانة قال:


> العفو بس بجد هو شريط جميل جدا جدا جدا
> 
> مش عارف اوصفة الصراحة



ربنا يخليك  و عموما لو فيه اى تعليق قول  او اى سؤال تانى وميرسى اوى على مرورك وعلى كلامك الجميل 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## febe (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

تسلم ايدكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم محبة​


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



febe قال:


> تسلم ايدكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم محبة​



ربنا يخليكى ميرسى اوى يا فيبى على مرورك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vena21 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ميرسى ليكى يا هوكا على الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



vena21 قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا هوكا على الشريط الجميل ده



العفو 
وميرسى اوى على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## FADESHIKO (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

لا حقيقى الترانيم جميلة اوى يا هوكا وتسلم ايدك وفعلا الالبوم رائع  ....  جارى التحميل​


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



FADESHIKO قال:


> لا حقيقى الترانيم جميلة اوى يا هوكا وتسلم ايدك وفعلا الالبوم رائع  ....  جارى التحميل​



ربنا يخليك فادى  وميرسى ع الكلام الجميل للالبوم 
ونشكر ربنا انه عجبكم 
وميرسى اوى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

يا جماعة اما الترانيم تتشال من الشير ابقول قولوا عشان اشيرهم تانى اوك 
وربن يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*




















​


----------



## mikoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

الله عليكي يا هوكا باشا هي دي الشرايط الجامده و سلميلي علي امجد كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## hokka_2020 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



mikoo قال:


> الله عليكي يا هوكا باشا هي دي الشرايط الجامده و سلميلي علي امجد كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير




اولا ميرسى ع الكلام الجميل ده  
ثانيا ميرسى اوى على مرورك
ثالثا ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب
والسلام اكيد هيوصل​


----------



## rammrommm (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*نشكر المسيح اللى خلانى اعيش لليوم اللى اشوفك فيه بترفعى البوم كامل على المنتدى يا هوكا
انا كده مش عايز حاجة تانية من الدنيا
استاذن انا بقى​*


----------



## mikoo (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد اعرف امجد و هو شخصية زي العسل 
كويسة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



mikoo قال:


> اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد اعرف امجد و هو شخصية زي العسل
> كويسة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





بس هقوله ايه ميكو ؟
هيقولى مين ميكو ده 
قولى اسمك بس ثنائى عشان هو بينسى شوية وكمان عشان يفتكرك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

جمال جدا ياهوكا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليكى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mikoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ماشي يا هوكا 
بس انا عمري مهسرح بيكي
قوليله مايكل بيسلم عليك و كمان المانتين بتاع عزبة حنين بيسلم عليك
بس ضروري لازم تقوليلي هو قالك ايييييييييييييييه


----------



## mikoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ماشي يا هوكا 
بس انا عمري مهسرح بيكي
قوليله مايكل بيسلم عليك و كمان الكانتين بتاع عزبة حنين بيسلم عليك
بس ضروري لازم تقوليلي هو قالك ايييييييييييييييه


----------



## mikoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

اه صحيح يا هوكا هو انتي كنيسة ايه ؟


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



Meriamty قال:


> ​


ربنا يخليكى ميريام وميرسى اوى  على مرورك يا قمر​


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



mikoo قال:


> ماشي يا هوكا
> بس انا عمري مهسرح بيكي
> قوليله مايكل بيسلم عليك و كمان الكانتين بتاع عزبة حنين بيسلم عليك
> بس ضروري لازم تقوليلي هو قالك ايييييييييييييييه



اوك هوصل السلام 
وسلملى اوى على الانبا بنيامين
سلام​


----------



## mikoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

انا مش من عزبة حنين و هو انتي اسمك ايه الحقيقي ؟


----------



## amirawadid (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا تم التحميل و هو شريط جميل فعلا  ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## mikoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



hokka_2020 قال:


> يبقى اكيد من نفس منطقته وعموما انا اسمى الحقيقى مش سر يعنى انا ياعم ماريهام
> ومتخافش هوصلك السلام
> انت بقى منين بالظبط لان اللى اسمهم مايكل كتير
> وكمان فيه مايكل طلعت ومايكل فايز وفيه كتير انت مايكل ايه ومنين ؟​



انا مايكل جرجس و فعلا من نفس منطقته و من نفس كنيسته و كنت معاه في مؤتمر عزبة حنين بس
و انا مقلتش ان اسمك الحقيقي سر انا بس كنت عاوز اشوف ان كنت اعرفك و لا لا


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



mikoo قال:


> انا مايكل جرجس و فعلا من نفس منطقته و من نفس كنيسته و كنت معاه في مؤتمر عزبة حنين بس
> و انا مقلتش ان اسمك الحقيقي سر انا بس كنت عاوز اشوف ان كنت اعرفك و لا لا




كنيستكم انا روحتها وجميلة 
المهم السلام وصل 
سلام​


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



rammrommm قال:


> *نشكر المسيح اللى خلانى اعيش لليوم اللى اشوفك فيه بترفعى البوم كامل على المنتدى يا هوكا
> انا كده مش عايز حاجة تانية من الدنيا
> استاذن انا بقى​*



ههههههههههه
ماشى ياعم 
واشكرك جدا على مرورك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك
سلام​


----------



## krkor (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

انا متشكر على الشريط الجميل ده
مستنين منك الجديد
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا هوكه

كركور الاسكندرانى


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



amirawadid قال:


> شكرا تم التحميل و هو شريط جميل فعلا  ربنا يبارك تعبكم



العفو وميرسى اوى ع مرورم  وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

_ميرسي خالص يا هوكا علي الشريط الجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ده
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك[
:yaka:/SIZE]_​


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

_*ميرسي خالص يا هوكا علي الشريط الجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ده
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
:yaka:*_


----------



## bishawy_86 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا اخى الحبيب هوكا وجارى التحميل 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## amir melad (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



krkor قال:


> انا متشكر على الشريط الجميل ده
> مستنين منك الجديد
> ربنا يعوض تعبك يا هوكه
> 
> كركور الاسكندرانى



العفو على ايه 
ميرسى ليك على مرورك يا كركور 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرو (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

كل الي قدر اقولة شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي الترانيم الحلوة دية


----------



## thedivel (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ربنا يخليكوا لينا وتيجيبوا كمان وكمان وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## hoon_shar (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

جميل جداً ربنا يعوضكم على تعبكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



CHRISTY.MARTY قال:


> _*ميرسي خالص يا هوكا علي الشريط الجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ده
> وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> :yaka:*_



ميرسى ليك على مرورك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



bishawy_86 قال:


> شكرا اخى الحبيب هوكا وجارى التحميل
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​



العفو
ميرسى اوى على مرورك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



amir melad قال:


> الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك



ميرسى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elven (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

thanx


----------



## joseph82 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

الشريط اكتر من رائع ربنا يعوض تعبك خير يا هوكا


----------



## جيروا (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

مرسي يا هوكا علي الشريط جميل اوي


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



bishawy_86 قال:


> شكرا اخى الحبيب هوكا وجارى التحميل
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​



العفو وكمان انا اخت مش اخ ماشى
وميرسى اوى على مرورك 
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



نيرو قال:


> كل الي قدر اقولة شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي الترانيم الحلوة دية



العفو على ايه بس
ميرسى ليك(ى) على مرورك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



نيرو قال:


> كل الي قدر اقولة شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي الترانيم الحلوة دية



العفو
ميرسى على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MNG@ (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شريط جامد جدا ربنا يباركم


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



thedivel قال:


> ربنا يخليكوا لينا وتيجيبوا كمان وكمان وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



ميرسى ليك وميرسى على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



hoon_shar قال:


> جميل جداً ربنا يعوضكم على تعبكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم



ميرسى ليك على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



elven قال:


> thanx



العفو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*بصى الترانيم جميلة بس ترنيمة خالق الكون مش حلوة مش عاجبانى الميوزك سريعة وشديدة مغطيعة على جمال الكلمات 

لكن ترنيمة ببكى لية رهيبة جداااااااااااااااااا ومستحيل جميلة موت 

ولسة بسمع الباقى واقولك راي فيهم معلش انا بقول الصراحة مش بجامل 

معلش ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*هوكا بجد ليكى حق تقولى شريط الموسم بس شريط رهيب بجد ربنا يوفقكم ويسند خدمتكوا ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*تخيلى يا هوكا ترنيمة يا خالق الكون والوجود

كنت فى الاول رفضاها علشان الموسيقا قوية بس دلوقتى علقت معايا

قوى وعاجبتنى جامد شكرا لتعب محبتك ياهوكا ربنا يخليكى لينا ياقمر​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



جيروا قال:


> مرسي يا هوكا علي الشريط جميل اوي



العفو
ميرسى ليكى على مرورك
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## shisha2008 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وهسمع الشريط وانشاء الله يكون تماااام  ميرسى ليكى


----------



## shisha2008 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ترانيم جميله وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*بجد رائع مرسية يا هوكا على الشريط ومستنين المزيد​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*متشكر جداً على الشريط الرائع ده .......*

*TEMON*


----------



## elven (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

فعلا شريط جميل


----------



## dr_romio_1980 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

انا مش عارف انزل شرايط يا ملك السلام للشماس ضياء صبرى وياريت لو فية ترانيم اخرى


----------



## CRAZYBOY (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا ياهوكا 
الشريط جامد


----------



## hokka_2020 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



mng@ قال:


> شريط جامد جدا ربنا يباركم



ميرسى ليك على مرورك وردك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*شريط رائع شكراااااااااااا الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## febe (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

تسلم ايدكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم محبة​


----------



## moon_walkermj (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

بجد شريط جميل


----------



## tatogt (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا على الشريط يا امجد


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

مررررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *بصى الترانيم جميلة بس ترنيمة خالق الكون مش حلوة مش عاجبانى الميوزك سريعة وشديدة مغطيعة على جمال الكلمات
> 
> لكن ترنيمة ببكى لية رهيبة جداااااااااااااااااا ومستحيل جميلة موت
> 
> ...



مش مطلوب هنا غير الصراحة
ميرسى اوى ليكى على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



shisha2008 قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وهسمع الشريط وانشاء الله يكون تماااام  ميرسى ليكى



ميرسى ليك ويارب يعجبك ياااااااااااارب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cuteledia (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

الشريط جامد اوي
شكرا علي تعبك ومحبتك
يسوع معاكي وبيارك حياتك


----------



## hokka_2020 (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *تخيلى يا هوكا ترنيمة يا خالق الكون والوجود
> 
> كنت فى الاول رفضاها علشان الموسيقا قوية بس دلوقتى علقت معايا
> 
> قوى وعاجبتنى جامد شكرا لتعب محبتك ياهوكا ربنا يخليكى لينا ياقمر​*



ههههههههه
ده من نعمة ربنا علينا انها علقت معاكى
ميرسى ليكى اوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الوداعة (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

يسوع يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك يا هوكا يا رب  .............. و ميرسى جدآ على الشريط اللى أكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع...:yaka:


----------



## hokka_2020 (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



shisha2008 قال:


> ترانيم جميله وربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرو (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

جميل اوي​


----------



## Bisoman (19 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*شكراااااااااااااااااا خالــــــــــــــــص , ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## hokka_2020 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد رائع مرسية يا هوكا على الشريط ومستنين المزيد​*



العفو يا عسل
ميرسى ليكى على مرورك اللذيذ
ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب​


----------



## wawa_smsm (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص على الشريط
أنا سمعت ترنيمة واحدة منه, جميلة جدا. والشريط شكله كده كله جامد
شكرا لتعبك, وربنا يباركك


----------



## wael2050 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شريط جامد جداااااااااا شكرا لتعبك


----------



## fady salah (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

جاااااااااااااااامد


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكراااااااااااااااا خاااااااااااااااااااالص ليكى يا هوكة الشريط جميل خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

جارى التحميل


----------



## manon (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ميرسى خالص يا هوكا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جرجس ماهر (28 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا يا هوكا وربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيك نعمة كمان وكمان 
وانا كنت عاوز شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد لو حد يعرفة يا ريت ينزلة 
اخوكم/جرجس


----------



## remonmoro (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

*بص بقي يا هوكا انتي شكلك كده نشيطة جدا

والشريط ده رائع

وانا برشحك انتك تكوني مشرفة علي قسم الترانيم لو هتفضلي بالنشاط ده

ربنا معاكي*


----------



## Tabitha (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

خسارة اللينكات مباقتش شغالة


----------



## nadergold (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*







الف مليون شكررررر


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

تم تجديد الرابط وتم وضع الشريط بالكامل مضغوط وكمان معاه كلمات الترانيم​


----------



## انطون اميل (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

كان نفسى اسمعه كله
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## miramar (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على الشريط الحلو ده
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## شادى كوكو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

حقيقى مقدرش اقول غير شكرا ليكى يا برنسيسة و ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## hokka_2020 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



انطون اميل قال:


> كان نفسى اسمعه كله
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى اوى لمرورك 
ربنا راعيك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



miramar قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على الشريط الحلو ده
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى يا ميرا لردك ومرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramy9000 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

هوكا انتى رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئعة بببجد
الشريط جاااااااااااامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## ايهابكوا (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

ميرسى كتير على الشريط


----------



## soso968 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*

شكرا علي الشريط بس مفهوش الترنيمة الي انا عوزها 

الي اسمها اه من صرخة جوه صدري 

شكرا


----------



## hokka_2020 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



nadergold قال:


> الف مليون شكررررر



ميرسى لمرورك يانادر 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



انطون اميل قال:


> كان نفسى اسمعه كله
> ربنا يعوضك



 ميرسى لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



miramar قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على الشريط الحلو ده
> ربنا يعوضك



 ربنا يخليك
وميرسى لمرورك الجميل 
وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



crazyboy قال:


> شكرا ياهوكا
> الشريط جامد



ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يخليك
ميرسى اوى لمرورك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



wawa_smsm قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص على الشريط
> أنا سمعت ترنيمة واحدة منه, جميلة جدا. والشريط شكله كده كله جامد
> شكرا لتعبك, وربنا يباركك



 ميرسى اوى اوى يا سم سم ع الكلام ده 
وميرسى لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: رد على: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



wael2050 قال:


> شريط جامد جداااااااااا شكرا لتعبك



 ميرسى يا وائل لمرورك  الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amal_mans (6 أبريل 2009)

99:  ميرسى خالص يا هوكا الشريط جميل والتحميل سهل كتير بابا يسوع معاكى 99


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

شريط جامد جداااااااااا 

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## hokka_2020 (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: شريط الموسم خالق الكون للمرنم امجد فوزى مع مريم بطرس ونرمين وهبة و سارة معروفادخل بسرعة ومش هتندم (صوت نقى جدا)*



مايكل مايك قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا خاااااااااااااااااااالص ليكى يا هوكة الشريط جميل خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> جارى التحميل



ميرسى يا مايكل لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## evramman (15 يونيو 2009)

*

مرسي جدا علي الشريط الجامد دة 

ربنا يبارك حياتاك وخدمتك 

صليلي كتير


*​


----------



## music_jojo (19 يونيو 2009)

جارى التحميييييل 
شكراااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بارثينوس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا على الشريط


----------



## medomemo (15 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا  يعوضك


----------



## ماجدmg (6 مايو 2010)

أجمل الاشساء اصعبها منالاً 
 ماجد


----------



## ماجدmg (6 مايو 2010)

يا اخوني ازي احمل الشريط 
مع أطيب المني وارق التحيات


----------



## nader_pt (20 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## gogo music (22 يناير 2011)

حقيقي جمييييييييييييييييييل جدا انا بحب مريم بطرس ونرمين وسارة جداااااااااااااا بجد وبحب عزف استاذسعد ماركو لاني بحب الكمان اصلي انا بعزف كمانجه واللي حببني في الكمانجه استاذ  سعد ماركو
حقيقي شريط اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركم


----------



## gogo music (22 يناير 2011)

وطبعا استاذ امجد صوته رائع جدااااااااااا كلهم بجد جامدييييييييييين


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 يناير 2011)

Thanx For All of Our Friends​


----------

